# Free LIFETIME Sharpening!



## Dave Martell (Aug 11, 2011)

Funny but I never thought to mention this before today.

Anyway, just to make it clear, I will sharpen any "Martell" made knife (for the original owner) for *FREE* for as long as I'm capable of doing so. 

If you're not a sharpener - fear not - just drop the knife in the mail to us and it'll be brought back to a like new edge upon receipt. 

All I ask is that you pay for return shipping and any shipping insurance that you require. 

Thanks for considering my knives for your cutting needs. :thumbsup:

Dave Martell


----------



## ecchef (Aug 14, 2011)

You are "Mr. Customer Service" my friend!


----------



## Bryan G. (Aug 30, 2011)

Now I just need a Dave Martell knife to use everyday so it needs to be sent to Dave to be sharpened ... hmm... think I might be in luck on that one


----------

